# I need some info on a slug barrel for a winchester 1300



## brownitsdown (Aug 13, 2006)

i recently purchased a winchester 1300 and was wondering ifit was worth putting a rifles slug barrel on it and if so where could i find one? can anyone help me out?


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I'm not sure if they make a slug barrel but I do know that they make a rifled choke tube. You generally get the same performance with these, to a point.


----------



## chuck stemig (Jul 23, 2005)

I purchased a rifled barrel with my Winchester 1300 Black Shadow as a combination package.


----------

